# Help with snowboard size



## Alexk27 (5 mo ago)

Hi, I am 6'1ft (185.42cm) tall and weigh 150lbs (68.04kg) and wear show size 11, what snowboard size range would be best for me, and should I get the wide since my shoe size is kinda big?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

It's hard to suggest a board without knowing what kind of riding you do... groomers and cruising around? Park? Powder?
Also, what level of rider are you? I'll assume beginner since you didn't mention it but you may not be.

At a size 11, you should definitely look into wide versions of boards, unless you run into a model that is "volume shifted" (which just means that they make the board wider and you can therefore ride a shorter board than you normally would). It's actually the same as buying a wide-version, except they usually make shorter lengths (ex: you rarely see a "wide" 150cm board, unless you go for a "volume-shifted" model).

One thing to know: you pick a board length based on your weight. Lots of people tend to try and chose from their height (old habits from ski salesmen) but it's wrong. Your best bet is to look at the specs sheet of a model and look at the suggested weight-range. Aim to fit somewhere in the middle but don't go insane: if you're a bit over the board will be a little more flexible/playful, if you're a bit under it'll be stiffer. You'll be able to ride fine anyways unless you picked a model that really doesn't suit your abilities, conditions and riding-style.

I'll say it before others mention it: _make sure you really are a size 11_. Your regular shoe size vs. snowboard boots size could very well be quite different. Many of us here were quite surprised once we measured our feet adequately. I myself went from 11 to 9.5, that was quite a "holy sht" moment...

Here are two threads you should read (not in their entirety but the video in the second will show you what to do):
Thread 1
Threat 2 (video)
Boot sub-forum

Having the right boot size will have a huge impact on your riding (comfort, performance, etc) as well as the board you choose (going wide or regular).

Start there and come back with more details and your findings, we'll try to help you.

Have fun!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

deleted due to redundancy


----------



## Alexk27 (5 mo ago)

I’ve been riding for 2 seasons but on a uncles used board and want to get a new one, I’m going to be doing both park and all mountain type stuff, but yeah I’ll look into the boots first and then look into the board and bindings, thank you!


----------



## Kevink121 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have 11 boots(Vans) and Ill be getting into a wide on the next board. At 6'1", maybe look into a 155w or something.


----------

